# Bildbetrachter IrfanView 4.25: Gestopftes Sicherheitsleck und neue Funktionen



## Newsfeed (22 Juni 2009)

Angreifer konnten in der vorherigen Version mittels präparierter Bilder eigenen Code in ein System schleusen und mit den Rechten des Anwenders ausführen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

